#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Cursos On Line MikroTik

## Checkinho

Se eu tiver abrindo esse tópico no lugar errado,por favor me desculpe...é o seguinte,tudo que aprendi até hoje sobre MikroTik foi através desse Forum,mas sempre tive vontade de fazer um curso oficial,mas como na minha região nunca tem,fica meio dificil,gostaria de saber dos amigos se vale a pena fazer o curso da MikroTik On Line? veja só:.:: ENTELCO ::.

----------


## dmnetcatende

todo tipo de aprendijagem e valida...

----------


## tigreinformatica

*só por curiosidade, qual valor desse curso on-line ????*

----------


## Checkinho

> *só por curiosidade, qual valor desse curso on-line ????*


Hó amigo...lá no site tem todos os preços,entra lá!!!

----------


## elielton

Amigo também tem o da Lancore, este estou pensando em seriamente em fazer.

----------


## wirelessROCK

outra coisa, eles da entelco tem até uns livros de Mikrotik, eu comprei dois volumes e estou lendo devagar....

----------


## marlondomenech

> outra coisa, eles da entelco tem até uns livros de Mikrotik, eu comprei dois volumes e estou lendo devagar....


Mas o primeiro dos livros não é lá grandes coisas... não achei que vale o que me cobraram...

----------


## wondernetwork

> Mas o primeiro dos livros não é lá grandes coisas... não achei que vale o que me cobraram...


pois é, fiz uma pesquiza no site da tal entelco postei aqui minha opinião que achava muito caro por ser on-line.
e que acho o curso dado no brasil inteiro pela mdbrasil, ministrado pelo (maia,sergio etc.. ) era show de bola no qual já fiz 
um aqui em curitiba ...adivinhem... só os tais moderadores me cortaram.
algum moderador desses ai pode me responder aqui no forum
esses moderadores tem algum critério ????

----------


## wirelessROCK

Bom dia amigos,

Bom, eu fiz alguns cursos com a ENTELCO TELECOM e achei espetacular, pois a abordagem e o conhecimento do engenheiro que ministrou foi realmente um show. Eu também comprei os livros, mas como o colega acima que já é certificado se adquiriu um livro deste vai achar mesmo que o conteúdo não agregou mais nada a seu conhecimento, pois ele já o tinha concordam ?

Mas quando se trata de quem esta começando ou quem está no meio do caminho,em minha opnião é um conteúdo muito bom, mas o conteúdo do volume 2 realmente é bem melhor por se tratar de um assunto um pouco mais avançado.

Literatura sempre é bom, ler é mto bom, o que é preciso, é filtrar as informações que acabamos perdendo tempo em ler e que são "besteiras".

Eu estudo bastante realmente e aconselho o mesmo a todos. E a\os que podem ajudar, sempre serão bem vindos.

[]
Rock

----------


## wirelessROCK

claro, um dos moderadores é um professor da md...rs. se falar deles e não interessar a eles...vão te cortar mesmo...hehe, mas lute pelo justo.. apoiado.




> pois é, fiz uma pesquiza no site da tal entelco postei aqui minha opinião que achava muito caro por ser on-line.
> e que acho o curso dado no brasil inteiro pela mdbrasil, ministrado pelo (maia,sergio etc.. ) era show de bola no qual já fiz 
> um aqui em curitiba ...adivinhem... só os tais moderadores me cortaram.
> algum moderador desses ai pode me responder aqui no forum
> esses moderadores tem algum critério ????

----------


## marlondomenech

Sobre o curso da MDBrasil. Não é puxar o saco, mas foi muito bom. Não tenho do que reclamar. Claro, você tem que ir com uma base de conhecimento sobre MK, já que o curso é para certificação. Entretanto, mesmo eu não tendo tando conhecimento sobre MK foi muito proveitoso.
Só foi salgado o preço.
Na época, entre hotel, curso e viagem gastei uns R$2300,00.

----------


## alyssonbmx

puts cara bem caro em ...

----------


## marlondomenech

> puts cara bem caro em ...


No meu caso, moro em SC, interior, e fui fazer o curso de 5 dias em Porto Alegre, uns 500km daqui.

Daqui o ficou complicado por causa de hotel e passagem. Senão era, só o curso, R$1400,00.

----------


## alyssonbmx

hum sei como e , alias esses curso a maioria nao sai por menos de 1500 reias

----------


## alyssonbmx

mas afinal mano os curso de mikrotik sao quais todos esse valor , ae quebra qual q pessoa, mas alias o nego q saber mesmo quem q quebra a cabeça mesmo e estuda e muito sobre esses regras ae

----------


## Checkinho

> todo tipo de aprendijagem e valida...


Com certeza amigo!..vou fazer ele sim!!! Vlw

----------


## zeusnet

O curso da Lancore é o melhor!!!

----------


## Almirgas

> Sobre o curso da MDBrasil. Não é puxar o saco, mas foi muito bom. Não tenho do que reclamar. Claro, você tem que ir com uma base de conhecimento sobre MK, já que o curso é para certificação. Entretanto, mesmo eu não tendo tando conhecimento sobre MK foi muito proveitoso.
> Só foi salgado o preço.
> Na época, entre hotel, curso e viagem gastei uns R$2300,00.


Você não teve um gasto de 2.300, você fez um investimento em você mesmo de 2.300. E mais fez um curso oficial da MDBrasil, Se for dono de provedor vai ter muito lucro encima desse investimento, só nas mudanças que fez e vai fazer na tua rede. Se for funcionário teu patrão vai te olhar com outros olhos e na hora de enviar um currículo pra alguém da área de redes esse curso vai fazer muita diferença. Todo o curso vale a pena, mas um curso oficial é muito mais valoroso. Abraço a todos.

----------


## marlondomenech

> Você não teve um gato de 2.300, você fez um investimento em você mesmo de 2.300. E mais fez um curso oficial da MDBrasil, Se for dono de provedor vai ter muito lucro encima desse investimento, só nas mudanças que fez e vai fazer na tua rede. Se for funcionário teu patrão vai te olhar com outros olhos e na hora de enviar um currículo pra alguém da área de redes esse curso vai fazer muita diferença. Todo o curso vale a pena, mas um curso oficial é muito mais valoroso. Abraço a todos.


É, Almirgas concordo com cada vírgula que falou. Sou funcionário de provedor e o curso mudou minha mentalidade quanto à MK e redes em geral de uma maneira muito proveitosa. Graças à certificação e conhecimento que o curso me trouxe, hoje posso bancar meus próprios cursos.
Então, tanto no curto quanto no longo prazo vale a pena. Recomendo.

Mas ainda sobre os valores. O pessoal fala em R$1500,00 e acha caro. Daqui uns dois meses estou programando fazer a prova do CCNA. Sabe quanto? 295 dólares. Só a prova. O Curso oficial, presencial, com laboratório e tals, ia me sair R$6000 (aí não fiz hehe). 
Mas, achei uma da DLTEC muito³ bom, por R$320,00, todo EaD. E digo que no caso do CCNA vale mesmo a pena poder fazer um curso mais prolongado pois é muito conteúdo.

Mas enfim, curso oficial é isso aí mesmo. Caro mas excelente.

----------


## presley

Ola galera eu tambem estou procurando um curso destes para fazer online eu estive entrando nesse site da lancore,mais pareçe que os cursos não e online

----------


## leoservice

Os cursos da Lancore Networks têm garantia de aprendizado. Ou seja, você se inscreve e faz o curso (presencial ou EAD Online) e depois poderá realizar o mesmo curso quantas vezes quiser (conforme agenda) dentro do período de 6 meses, sem custo adicional. O objetivo do Programa de Garantia de Aprendizado da Lancore é oferecer ao aluno todos meios possíveis para que possam obter a melhor nota em seu exame de certificação. Mesmo que você não queira realizar o exame poderá rever o curso. Se você se inscrever no EAD Online; após o curso poderá realizá-lo novamente no modo presencial e sentido-se preparado poderá fazer o exame oficial Mikrotik.

Sita da Empresa: www.lancore.com.br

----------


## agnporto

Rock, tbm tenho a mesma intenção e preciso para configurar o básico numa rb951, sem grandes configurações é residencial, apenas PPPoE e o Gateway, sem autenticação, acesso só por senha como um roteador comum. Achas que terei sucesso?

----------


## agnporto

Marlon, preciso configurar o modo PPPoE e fazer trabalhar direito como o gateway uma rede residencial, sem autenticação, apenas a segurança de senha para acessar como router comum, numa rb951, vc faria isso remotamente e por quanto? Obrigado.

----------


## agnporto

Amigos!

Preciso com urgência apenas configurar o modo PPPoE numa RB951. A instalação será para uma residencia, nada de autenticação, controle de banda etc... Só mesmo o Gateway configurado. 

Desejo saber qual o livro mais prático onde eu possa aprender este serviço na boa sem passar vergonha com meu cliente? Sou técnico, mas nada sei sobre MK. 

Agradeço toda e qualquer ajuda, preciso mesmo.

----------


## jorgilson

agnporto veja isso

.

----------


## agnporto

Jorgilson te agradeço penhoradamente do fundo do coração, perdoe declinar da sua sugestão, mas é o seguinte: ando escaldado de cursos do Merc. Livre, donde a gente se cansa de tanto seguir o tutorial tim-tim por tim-tim, nada dando certo. Comprei cursos e mais cursos na internet e nada aprendi, acabei por desistir e me vem agora um cliente com essa novidade para roteamento wi-fi dos USA e estou com uma bomba na mão. Prefiro um livro mesmo, mas qual será o mais indicado pra mim? Vi alguns na lj Entelco, enviei e-m pra lá e aguardo resposta. Mais muito obrigado mesmo.

----------


## redesbrasil

Bom dia todos.

Só pra esclarecer atualmente existem vários cursos de MikroTik no Brasil, mas nem todos que se dizem oficiais realmente são.
Primeiro o treinamento oficial não pode ser ministrado online, somente presencial devido a quantidade de laboratórios e exercícios práticos que o instrutor irá passar para os alunos.

Para verificar se o treinamento que você está pensando em fazer é realmente oficial, pergunte quem será o instrutor e confira na lista de instrutores se ele é realmente certificado, é fácil de verificar pois no Brasil tem somente 13 instrutores oficiais.
Aproveitando gostaria de informar que a Redes Brasil hoje tem em sua equipe 4 dos 13 instrutores certificados e realizamos treinamentos por todo o Brasil. Confira nossa agenda no link abaixo.

Link do site Redes Brasil - www.redesbrasil.com
Link para consultar os instrutores - http://www.mikrotik.com/training/par...america/brazil 

Espero ter ajudado.
Um ótimo dia a todos.

----------


## agnporto

Boas!
Pelo que o senhor disse é impossível um curso online, entendi bem?
Estou pensando em fazer um, mas agora... sei não(?!).
Só mais uma dúvida: ficou ainda acesa uma esperança, mas depende de sua resposta; se o professor for certificado nem se apresentará como instrutor de um curso online, é isso? 
Obrigado.




> Bom dia todos.
> 
> Só pra esclarecer atualmente existem vários cursos de MikroTik no Brasil, mas nem todos que se dizem oficiais realmente são.
> Primeiro o treinamento oficial não pode ser ministrado online, somente presencial devido a quantidade de laboratórios e exercícios práticos que o instrutor irá passar para os alunos.
> 
> Para verificar se o treinamento que você está pensando em fazer é realmente oficial, pergunte quem será o instrutor e confira na lista de instrutores se ele é realmente certificado, é fácil de verificar pois no Brasil tem somente 13 instrutores oficiais.
> Aproveitando gostaria de informar que a Redes Brasil hoje tem em sua equipe 4 dos 13 instrutores certificados e realizamos treinamentos por todo o Brasil. Confira nossa agenda no link abaixo.
> 
> Link do site Redes Brasil - www.redesbrasil.com
> ...

----------


## redesbrasil

Boa tarde.

É possível sim ter treinamentos MikroTik online, porém eles não podem ser treinamentos oficiais do fabricante. O treinamento oficial só pode ser ministrado presencialmente e por um instrutor certificado que passou por critérios de avaliação da própria empresa MikroTik para poder lecionar.

----------


## agnporto

Ok, mt obrigado!

----------


## ThiagoDantas

Bom dia, tudo bem ? Olha fiz esse curso online de mikrotik, com um conteúdo muito rico e sem contar que consigo tirar todas as minhas dúvida diretamente com o criador do curso.
Mais informações segue o link
http://bit.ly/CursoOnlineIntroduçãoMikrotikRouterOS

----------

